# S.E. M & G (Braggers & BSers)



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

maybe next time... had too much other stuff going on.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

trouttime said:


> Thought you had that base double covered Neal!  Got it on the calendar!


Hey Guys and Gal,
Bummed I didn't make it but was out like a light after doing a 48-hour marathon between work and St. Mary's hospital in Livonia with no sleep!
My stepdaughter had her baby...guess that makes me a Grandpa. :yikes: Damn I am getting old...I'll catch you all at the next one. Here is a pic of baby David, cute kid and very quiet and pleasant for a newborn. :lol:


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

That's cool Sean, congrats "sir"!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Burksee said:


> That's cool Sean, congrats "sir"!


Thanks Greg! Now he just has to get big enough to take ice fishing and the real training will begin! :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Congrats Sean!!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> Congrats Sean!!


Thanks Barb!


----------

